# 15 cows ready to calve



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

bro was out checking the cows.an counted 4 or 5 heavy springing cows.that can calve anytime.an theres 10 or 12 that will be calving in the next month or so.gonna have calves out the ears.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 17, 2009)

Any of them Beefmasters?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Any of them Beefmasters?


 She would ask that!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not sure if they are or not.i have 1 beefmaster that should calve in the next month or so.an i have  1 that should be 4 to 5 months bred.an 1 that  should be 5 or 6 months bred.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like lots of pic opportunities!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

yes if id learn to take the cam out when the cows come up.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 17, 2009)

ahhhh babies!!!!
Wyne... do you name them all?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 18, 2009)

SEND

US

PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 18, 2009)

no i only name the reg cows calves.if they are good enough to keep an reg.


----------



## MReit (Mar 8, 2009)

Too bad texas is so far away...I need 6 more to put in the pasture....


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

well miss tommy girl has calved.she had her 3rd bull calf in a row on 3-08 4 days fore my bday.an another cow calved today as well.i wanted a heifer calf from tommy girl.her calf is out of simba.will see if she can raise a 3rd herd bull in row.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 9, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well miss tommy girl has calved.she had her 3rd bull calf in a row on 3-08 4 days fore my bday.an another cow calved today as well.i wanted a heifer calf from tommy girl.her calf is out of simba.will see if she can raise a 3rd herd bull in row.


UMMM............
I think you forgot something!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he forgot something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congratulations on the new calves.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

she may keep him hid out on 130acs for a good while.but ill see if i cant get some pics soon.i might need to sell the old girl since she had 3 bulls in a row.but she has an ave 364 CI.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

It's the bull that determines the sex of the calf, not the cow! To sell a cow for that reason is just plain wrong!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

i know that the bull decides the sex.but i want a heifer out of her so bad i can taste it.an besides that im bull poor.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

Which is the bulls fault. I wanted a blue heifer so bad out of the cow from this morning I could taste it too but, she had a black and white bull instead. That's the way it is. I'm just glad it wasn't a blue bull!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

where pics of the calf.i know you take your camera with you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> where pics of the calf.i know you take your camera with you.


Forgot the darn camera. I'll have to take the in the morning.

Where are your pics?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont have pics of the calf yet.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 9, 2009)

Whenever this subject comes up I recall the cow my dad had that always had bulls. She must have had 5 in a row before she had a heifer. 
And, the way that heifer's attitude was, it should have been another bull!!!!
Some cows just shouldn't have heifers. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh i know about cows like that we had a big holstein cow #22 bob hayes.an she never ever had a heifer calf.they was all bull calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

My old boss bought a registered bred cow that the guy was selling because all she ever had were bull calves. The calf she was carrying was a nice heifer.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

kitty i know a guy like that.if a cow has 3 bulls in a row.an he is wanting a heifer.he will sell the cow.


----------

